# LF: Frontosa Cichlid and Dolphin Cichlid / Gold severum



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, 
i am looking 2* Frontosa *( male ) size less 5 " or bigger ,, better have hump! message me if u have for sale or trade , thks!









looking *Dolphin Cichlid * size less 5" or bigger had hump! if u have for sale or trade it, thks









looking *Gold severum* size 5" ..or bigger ... if u have for sale or trade it, thks


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

at 5" they dont really have humps yet


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

anyone have too ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*LF : Frontosa Cichlid*

I can access full grown ones with humps. 85.00 each. Let me know.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> I can access full grown ones with humps. 85.00 each. Let me know.


can u sent me the pic ? size ? thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still looking !! i can trade aquarium equipment http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-aquarium-equipment-sale-5619/


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still looking!!! 
Free bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Sorry to tell you but under 5 inches no frontosa has a hump. Grows as they get older. Aprils aquarium offer is really good. I paid $80 for a 4 inch frontosa.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Sorry to tell you but under 5 inches no frontosa has a hump. Grows as they get older. Aprils aquarium offer is really good. I paid $80 for a 4 inch frontosa.


ho, i am sorry.. i know under 5" hard have hump,,,, that why i mean looking at less over 5" or bigger ! i am not looking under 5" frontosa. ...
thks for sharing!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still looking blue Dolphin Cichlid size less 5" or bigger ........
thks


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Sep 13, 2010)

have dolphins, 5 inch, 4 in stock. $30 each


----------

